# laptop will not connect to wireless printer



## larbec7

I have a new Kodak printer  and a new laptop but I cannot connect to the printer. (ICAN connect to the internet) When I search for it...it appears in my network but when I try to add it it says that it will not add printer. I reloaded the software and it just sits there and searches for
the printer. My wife has the same new laptop as I and hers will print so I know
it is not the printer

Can anyone suggest anything. I tried to change the printer sharing under discovery and it is grayed in so I cannot change it

This is what the error says: as I mentioned earlier, my wifes laptop works fine Operation could not be completed (error 0x00000709) make sure that you have typed the name correctly and the printer is connected to the network.

Any help will be appreciated


----------



## tractorboy

are you logged on as an administrator?


----------



## larbec7

I am the admin.......


----------



## DeskAssist

larbec7 said:


> I have a new Kodak printer  and a new laptop but I cannot connect to the printer. (ICAN connect to the internet) When I search for it...it appears in my network but when I try to add it it says that it will not add printer. I reloaded the software and it just sits there and searches for
> the printer. My wife has the same new laptop as I and hers will print so I know
> it is not the printer
> 
> Can anyone suggest anything. I tried to change the printer sharing under discovery and it is grayed in so I cannot change it
> 
> This is what the error says: as I mentioned earlier, my wifes laptop works fine Operation could not be completed (error 0x00000709) make sure that you have typed the name correctly and the printer is connected to the network.
> 
> Any help will be appreciated



I assume from your error you are using Windows Vista is that correct?
Are you installing a whole suit of software or just the basic printer driver?

Also any firewall software installed on the system?

I'll see if i can help! Cheers Steve


----------



## larbec7

I am installing the complete Kodak disk that installs the drivers.  When it searches for the printer it is not found.

Yes it is Vista and the only firewall is the one with the linksys and windows


----------



## DeskAssist

larbec7 said:


> I am installing the complete Kodak disk that installs the drivers.  When it searches for the printer it is not found.
> 
> Yes it is Vista and the only firewall is the one with the linksys and windows



Ok an idea would be to try and add only the basic driver and not go through the whole Kodak installation. 

Have you tried add new printer > Create a new port > TCP/IP Port > Next
Then put in the IP address of the printer > next > next > select the driver (or browse to disk) > next > next and then Finish. ?


----------



## larbec7

I am sry but I do not know how to do that..I will do some research


----------



## larbec7

well I do not know what I did but all of the sudden my add printer sharing is not grayed out anymore and it allowed me to share.  It even found the printer but still does not print.  It brings up the printer and the box says everything about the Kodak printer and the ink levels are empty (which they are full) and it says Network Discovery Is Missing


----------

